# World Record



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

I am wondering who has the world record for covering the most openings .i.e, outlets, air returns, tiny closets, speakers etc. I had a hanger 25 years ago who buried 5 boxes and 2 air returns in a family room. I talked to an electrician last week who told he EXPECTS to search for 5-10 per house if our south of the border friends hang it. Wow, is this even possible if you are sober? :jester:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Where'd they go? Oh yeah, safety meeting:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

I got to the point of spray painting orange spots on the subfloor directly below cans and boxes.
Especially if you have had to vary from the plans . That way even just a quick look will tell if they covered something.


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been spot painting the floors for the last 10 years or so.

Saves alot of call backs down the road.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

We worked for a builder who claimed a crew of illegals covered every single box and high hat when he called the english speaking boss he was told there would be a guy out with a router the next day. He called another outfit and had them router the boxes and do the finishing.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I think I heard one of them say "I can't see it from my house!":whistling:laughing:
Hey maybe some burrito's and beans would help them remember where those boxes went:laughing:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

How the hell do they cover so many and not break the rock? Maybe we do it in a dumb way but electrician leaves boxes out 1/2, 2 guys are feeding me board while i screw and zip openings. I always try to stay away from boxes with the tack screws then put slight pressure against sheet to make sure its tight to opening, zip box and finish screwing. Few times we missed one it puckers the sheet and any screws around it pop through the sheet. I can understand missing air returns a and vents, usually heating guys leave those flush with studs.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Off topic but I worked for a guy years ago & his hangers "missed" as in  missed all boxes but 3 in a 250 Brd house. It looked like Ray Charles did the router work. :whistling It took 5 guys an entire day to fix ALL the boxes. And these guys were white BTW. :laughing:


----------



## DeanG (Jul 4, 2009)

The boys have been doing the spray paint thing for years (_EVERY_ box, pot lite, and wire) and it works well. The only thing is when I get the call for a buried box (_it happens!?!_), the flooring is usually installed, and the paint marks are gone. Out comes the stud finder!! Finding pot lites in a textured ceiling is particularly tricky, but thankfully, the stud finders work well on the metal edges.
This summer I had to find a buried box in a _stucco'd _wall, and the stud finder trick didn't work so well (or at all). Now _THAT_ took some time to find, as Sparky wasn't sure there was even a box there...but we found it!


----------

